# Prayer quilt finishes -- ten of them!



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I make prayer quilts that are given away by my church to folks in nursing homes, hospitals and shut ins. I have a tendency to piece and quilt them but not quite get around to binding them except when its time to give them away. Most of these have been languishing either as flimsies or quilted tops for between 1 to 5 years. With the cooler weather coming, I finally got myself in gear and actually finished them. Completely -- totally -- done! You will recognise some of these as they were made from swaps on here.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful. It's good to see the swap blocks in such a good use.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Belfry, those are beautiful!! I have wanted to do what you are doing, but have gotten sidetracked with knitting - will be donating some of that. Then will tackle some quilts.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Belfrybat,

They are gorgeous and I'm sure that the recipients love them too. My mother received a lap quilt,a comfort quilt in a nine patch pattern, while she was undergoing chemo and radiation, and now that she's passed away I have it over the back of the chair I'm sitting on right now. She used to have afternoon snoozes under it, even a year after she was cured. And, when she got sick again that's the blanket she wanted. 
Mom kept it carefully and we offered it back to the hospital for another patient after she passed,but they couldn't take a used quilt. Fair enough. You may not always know what happens to those gifts, so I thought I'd give you a small "life of a comfort quilt" story. Alida


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are just lovely - and made even better by the loving heart behind all that work. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

They are just BEAUTIFUL Belfrybat!!!!!! What a wonderful way to share your talent with community. We need MORE people like you with your gracious generous heart!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Very Nice


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

Just beautiful!!!!! Your heart shines even more beautifully <3


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Those are very nice and such a wonderful cause to donate to. I love that you shared the pictures with us. Thank you


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Those are all so pretty! I really like that second one.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

OMG those are so lovely


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Gorgeous ! and yes I did recognize many of the blocks.. Good Job Belfry !


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those are all great!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pyrpup2016 said:


> Belfry, those are beautiful!! I have wanted to do what you are doing, but have gotten sidetracked with knitting - will be donating some of that. Then will tackle some quilts.


Why don't you join in Winter Block Swap?


----------

